# ThinkHalloween.com seeks your haunt pics for display



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm doing my annual "31 Days of Halloween" on my blog http://thinkhalloween.com/blog.html and would love to feature pictures of some of your haunts. Please send me a picture with a small description and I will post it to my blog. Its a good way to share your haunt and expose each other to new ides...If I get enough responses I'll post a collage of them on Halloween. OH...this is FREE...no I'm not charging for this..I just want show my readers what other are doing around the country. Please email your pics to:

[email protected]

Thanks...and Happy Halloween!!!!!


----------

